# Mess in vermont



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

What a messy storm. This first picture is of my own driveway. I ended up plowing more water and dirt than snow. Gotta Love ice storms.










This next storm is another of my LIMESTONE driveway... last time i checked limestone was white not brown :-(










I stuck my foot in a hole to show how bad the plow was ripping up the dirt. I didnt even have the plow all the way down...










This pic shows how the ice is taking out some nice trees in the area.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

If you look closely, you can see in this picture that this branch ripped the cable line right off this guys house.










This is one of many austrian pines I spent a lot of time shaping this summer for one of my clients. It is now sitting in their driveway.










I was without power from last night around 10 to today around 2pm today. Not a big deal, but I've gone for a walk in the woods, and there are a few really nice trees ruined. I planted a lot of trees last summer, I hope they are okay!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pictures at least you got to do some plowing*


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, SOME. I ended up only plowing paved driveways. The snow was melty, so itsunk into those and was not really deep enough for my trigger. The paved ones had enough, so I hit them. I also spent some time cutting trees and hauling branches...


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats just plan old nasty good luck out there thats a hard storm too tackle


----------

